# Appendicitis



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I always thought it was a younger person's problem. Umm, guess not. So at 53 (almost 54) years old I just lost my first body part other than wisdom teeth, had my first overnight stay in a hospital (actually 2 nights) as a patient, and the first time I've ever been put under. Not fun at all but hey, I told them to either figure out what was causing the pain or kill me, whichever was faster. LOL They also had to remove a chunk of colon that my appendix had adhered to. 

My worthless GP tried to send me home with antibiotics and nausea medication for a UTI but by some twist of fate he messed up the orders for my blood tests so when we went to the lab they had to tell us to go on to the hospital because he had already left his office and they couldn't get them corrected. I asked the surgeon after he was done how much time I would have had before it burst and he said no more than 24 hours. Somebody was sure watching out for me.

For those of you that have been there, done that, what is the real recovery time? They're trying to tell me 4-6 weeks at the minimum and I told them that hubby would think that was grounds for divorce if he had to take over horse chores for that long.:eek_color:


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

My sister had hers out when she was 12, a year to the day I had mine out in the same hospital with the same team. My parents were not impressed 
My sister ended up with an infection, but after 4 days I was out. After ten days I had my stitches out, and a week after that I started being able to groom and ride. But it was all steady, there was no heavy lifting, mucking out, stretching to put the saddle on etc.

Every person is different, and you obviously had a complication. Definitely take your time and listen to your body!

Glad to hear you went to the hospital. My school sent me home with an upset stomach and then my parents took me when they realised I was burning up and couldn't walk properly without being in agony!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

just be glad you are alive


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

DuffyDuck said:


> My sister had hers out when she was 12, a year to the day I had mine out in the same hospital with the same team. My parents were not impressed
> My sister ended up with an infection, but after 4 days I was out. After ten days I had my stitches out, and a week after that I started being able to groom and ride. But it was all steady, there was no heavy lifting, mucking out, stretching to put the saddle on etc.
> 
> Every person is different, and you obviously had a complication. Definitely take your time and listen to your body!
> ...


 
No complaints about the hospital or the staff, I got excellent care. Not a grumpy nurse or doctor in sight. Even with the complication they were still able to do it laparoscopically so no stitches on the outside just glue. I go back in 2 weeks so hopefully I'll be a super healer and will get all my bans lifted. 

Glad you didn't end up with an infection too, I bet that was pretty painful for your sister.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

tinyliny said:


> just be glad you are alive


 I know! I'm more the type to avoid doctors and hospitals as much as possible so it's surprising that I didn't have my usual attitude of it will either get better on it's own or kill me although I did give the doctor that option. I think it was all the dry heaves that alerted me to the fact that it was serious enough I had to do something. Poor hubby driving down the road with a crazy lady's head stuck out the window retching. Wonder how many folks thought I was a drunk? LOL


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

JCnGrace said:


> No complaints about the hospital or the staff, I got excellent care. Not a grumpy nurse or doctor in sight. Even with the complication they were still able to do it laparoscopically so no stitches on the outside just glue. I go back in 2 weeks so hopefully I'll be a super healer and will get all my bans lifted.
> 
> Glad you didn't end up with an infection too, I bet that was pretty painful for your sister.


I had key hole surgery, I have tiny scars in my belly button and two lower down. That's awesome they've glued it.. is it still ten days for the wound to heal?

Just rest easy, get plenty of good food in you to help your body and I'm sure you'll be up in no time! 

I did have a grumpy nurse. Any time after I go under I'm always very sick around 5hrs after I've been moved back in to my room. She didn't believe me, that at 1am I WAS going to be sick... and stood there watching me, and as I was too sore to get out was sick all down myself and the bed 

And it's summer.. I'm sure the horses won't mind a bit of a holiday! Have you thought about advertising for some help for your husband? Some young teenagers with nothing else to do with their free time might be able to help!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I wish we could find someone to help out. We live in a sparsely populated area and what neighbors we do have, have their own farms to take care of. It's not that it's so much work he can't do it, he just doesn't like to. I was really just kidding about the divorce thing.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I didn't think you were being serious for a moment 

I only suggested as when the summer holidays hit around here, you would not believe the amount of teens who are willing wo muck out and groom to be around horses... and so many that have no interest in riding either.

Well I do hope you're back on your feet in no time so you can get back to them.

I was off after I broke my shoulder and had metal work in for eight months, and my parents had me mucking out, grooming and tacking up/untacking and putting away till I had the op to remove the metal. They were in their element, I wanted the horse smell, but would have divorced them if I could have


----------



## hollysjubilee (Nov 2, 2012)

JC, yes, it is obvious that Someone definitely has your best interests at heart and is NOT ready for you to leave us. There are no accidents . . .

As has been said, DO listen to your body. Give yourself AT LEAST 4 weeks, and 6 is probably best. So many friends of mine have started to feel good after surgery and when they did, they OVERdid and hit a wall of tiredness or infection (not necessarily from the incision/surgery, but because their immune systems were already under stress, so they were more susceptible to other bugs) and were laid up for an extra week or two. 

Glad you have help there with your husband. 

We, too, don't have anyone we can trust to care for the animals for any length of time, so it makes it tough to take a break. I need someone who can house sit, horse sit, dog sit, cat sit, and Guinea Hen sit . . . and it's hard when you live "out and away." (wouldn't want to trade it for living in suburbia or in the city, though!)


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm being good so far because I don't feel like doing much and the pain pills keep me zonked anyway (if I start typing weird things on the forum you'll know why). It will be when I start feeling better and bored that I'll want to push the envelope.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When I had gall bladder surgery at 27, not fair, fat and 40, the surgeon told me we heal quickly on the outside but everything inside needs 6 weeks.


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

Don't the the pain or any pain for that matter lightly.
Two years ago I went to work on Monday and I was sore , but assumed it was from working out over the weekend. I didn't think too much of it.
On Wednesday I was stooped over a bit as I walked.
Friday was pretty bad and I still foolishly thought it was from a muscle strain.
Sunday night my wife made me go to the ER and it probably saved my life as I had been walking around for a week with a burst appendix. 4 weeks in the hospital and another 4 at home. I now listen to my body.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

BKYLEM, how awful! I didn't even think you could live that long with a burst appendix but I'm glad you made it through the ordeal. My only advance warning was 2 days of what I thought were very minor & intermittent gas pains and then day 3 whammo. You must be one tough dude to mistake that pain for sore muscles.

Just as a warning for those of you who still have your appendix, the pain isn't necessarily on your right side. Mine was down low and centered and the doctor said the pain could really be anywhere depending on which way your appendix is pointing. He said some people even experience it as back pain. So if you have sharp unidentifiable pain get yourself to the ER pronto!


----------

